# Solon: Hundreds of fish found dead in Metropark



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

SOLON -- Biologists are trying to figure out what led to the deaths of hundreds of stocked trout in three-acre Shadow Lake in the South Chagrin Reservation of the Cleveland Metroparks.









More...


----------

